# Dude Help



## TheBlob (Jan 23, 2014)

Im thinking of using some DNP after this bulk here... But man it seems everyone has a different method with this stuff.... So someone help me a little here.. Would you reccomend a low test cyp, or e or something with this..Along with T3,, whats the safest dose you can take (i can always add more so lets start small) how long? 21 days seems to be good right? Maybe less if you truly lose a pound a day.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 23, 2014)

dnp was one of the most hardcore drugs i ever took..be careful with it and research the shit out of it before u do it.Ask pob he knows a shit ton on it..I would run it alone but i would never try that nasty shit again


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2014)

First time you use it, use it alone. Have you used ephedrine before?


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh wow... Stick with cen and t3?


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah ive used ephedrine before.. ecy.. it works but you know how us guys in this subculture are.. Always pushing a little more. I may just stay away BB comment hit a nerve


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2014)

I asked about the ephedrine because if you're gonna run DNP its a good supplement with it.  Just read everything we have on it and make a decision. I can answer questions.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey Blob just to clarify, there is NOTHING else like DNP for what it does in the time it does it. Having said that, research the hell out of it and ask away. POB has very good info regarding DNP usage.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 23, 2014)

take it by itself...no test.  as POB said, ephedrine will help with loss of energy.  Start with 250 a day for the first few days and then bump to 500.  

I got $50 that says you don't make it 21 days on it though


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 23, 2014)

Thats cool because I dont really have 21 lbs to lose... But ill definitely have to look into a little further


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 23, 2014)

I wouldn't take anything with it that can increase your temperature. Dehydration and pyrexia are two of your worst enemies with DNP. And research the hell out of it first too.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 23, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I wouldn't take anything with it that can increase your temperature. Dehydration and pyrexia are two of your worst enemies with DNP. And research the hell out of it first too.



As well as Doc. He can lead you to some other very knowledgeable people and has quite an extensive insight on this subject


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok thank you gentleman ill do some study on this topic... Ill get at Doc and POB when and if I pull the trigger on this..


----------

